# Youth Any Bull - Success



## Bigdog425 (May 28, 2011)

My (non-resident) son drew a Utah "Youth Any Bull - hunt 3499" for this fall.

Given the travel required from East Texas, is this hunt really worth doing? It would be his first elk and first western hunt.

If worth doing, any suggestions on areas are appreciated. I have many hunting friends in Utah, so have lots of semi-pro guides at my disposal. 

Kind Regards,
Kenn


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

Kenn, 

Welcome to the forum. I would like to welcome you properly by voicing my opintion of your first post. I kinda pisses me off that you put your kid in for a tag that you don't even know if you feel "is really worth doing". Partly because it takes a youth tag away from someone else, even though a non-resident tag, and partly because I am bitter because I live here, pay taxes here, blah blah blah, and my son didn't get a tag. I can't believe the State reserves tags for people who don't live here, actually I take that back, they make more money off you than me so I do believe it. If you decide it is worth it, Good luck to you and your boy! I do hope you take advantage of the tag and use it to the best of your ability. Your son will love it. (And so will you!)


----------



## Bigdog425 (May 28, 2011)

Thank you for your reply. I apply for hunts in six or more western states and have yet to draw a first choice hunt. Now that my son is old enough to hunt out west, I am building points for him as well. He is a serious hunter, so this is not whim. Yes, Utah does make more money off me than a resident. I spent over $600 in Utah alone this year, and I did not draw any tags. 

I applied for this youth hunt on the advice of a friend. I will need to drive/fly from Texas, take a week of vacation and take my son out of school for a week to go. So, we need to decide if this particular hunt is worth the cost to us. From what I have heard so far from my buddies in Utah, I believe that it will be a great hunt.

The reason for my connection to Utah is that I am Chairman of the Board of the Mule Deer Foundation whose national headquarters is in Salt Lake City. If you are not already a member, I encourage you to check out MDF and consider supporting mule deer conservation through joining our organization and our efforts. If you can make it, the MDF Western Hunting and Conservation Expo is February is a great event for adults and kids.

Any advice on where to hunt during youth season is greatly appreciated.

Cheers, Kenn


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

It depends on your definition of "worth it". I'd love to have that tag. You're talking about thousands of miles of open land. Imagine asking someone if it would be worth it to hunt from Houston all the way down to the northern property line of the King Ranch. That's what you're asking here. Some of the land has wonderful potential and other parts don't hold elk. 
Really the only areas closed off to your tag are the primo, tip of the top type of stuff. I doubt your boy would shoot a record book type animal. I'm confident most of us here would bring home a 250-320 inch bull with that tag, no problem. In my mind that's an awesome elk! A few would hold out for or luck into something a little bigger. Some people would scoff at the notion of shooting such a "small" animal. :roll:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

No problem? 250-320? In open bull units? I've taken 2 little brothers on that hunt. One shot a 6 pt. the other shot nothing. BUT, I did over 30 days scouting combined for both hunts. I consider any harvest overachievement with this tag.

I'd guess the success rates for the youth hunt are under 25% and probably much lower. And as far as "primo units" go, You are looking at less than 20% of the hunt-able elk country in Utah and that doesn't include the private lands contained in general areas. I'm usually the optimist in the group and if I were in your position, unless I knew of someone who knew quite a bit, I'd stay home. Sorry, but that's my truth.

Good luck if you decide to make the trip.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Trees right, the youth any bull hunt is MUCH more difficult than
most guys think it is..........That said,
My boy drew a tag,,,,,,First bull will more than likley have lead
flying at it..........250 to 320, well, I guess we can hope and dream..
But 320 is probably an unrealistic goal for this hunt.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> You are looking at less than 20% of the hunt-able elk country in Utah


20% of Utah is a lot of country.  In fairness, I think you're definitely right about the need to know the country. Like you said, you put in 30 days of scouting and helped your brother bring home a 6 point bull.

Also, keep in mind that this youth hunt is right during the rut, Sept. 17-25. It's not post-rut like the general public hunt. That HUGELY increases one's chance for success, IMO. These kids get to be the first hunters on the mountain with a gun in their hands. The elk haven't heard a gunshot for a year at that point. Big plus!

*Please note that I said most hunters could find a decent bull on *THIS* hunt, not the general hunt. Apples to apples. The time period and lack of other hunters makes all the difference!

Success rates are another part of the equation. Is a hunt only "worth it" if one brings home an animal? I guess if you're flying in from out of state, maybe so... I've had my share of fantastic hunts from which I've come home empty handed. Failure to tag a bull does not make the hunt a failure in my book.

Lastly, if a guy is already paying to fly in from Texas...Why not spring for a trespass permit? You greatly increase your chances and could probably get closer to that 100% guarantee.


----------



## Bigdog425 (May 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the input. Information is power and any insight is appreciated. I will definitely have help narrowing down areas. Agree with private land access comment...if its the right private land.

My hunting philosophy does not require harvesting to have success. for most hunts, if I can "get on game", thats success. I went on a spring bear hunt and put in over 50 miles on foot and over 200 in the truck, I could have harvested a small bear...chose to take pictures. Success? I met some new friends. Met a gun maker who I will likely use, and saw a LOT of beautiful Montana. Overall I consider that success. For a kids first elk hunt, I hope we see game and get to pursue. Whether he fires a shot is icing on the cake. I suspect that with some help, and the rut, that we should be able to be in pursuit of something with antlers.

Thanks again for the input.

Kenn


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

A tag during those dates and for a youth, I would look at the Monte cristo or east canyon areas, during that week I usually see some decent bulls. Good luck to your son.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Bigdog425,

First have the MDF and SFW release the true draw odds on all the Expo hunts--each individual hunt tags compared to total number of applicants. Pretty easy...

When you guys decide to release those like you agreed to do then go ahead and shoot me a PM and I will tell you all I have learned about the Uintas--you will have a good shot at a bull.

Thanks!


----------



## Mrad (Mar 25, 2011)

That's honestly a looonnnggg ways to travel for this tag. I can think of a lot of OTC Colorado areas closer to Texas with better odds for your boy to kill a bull. 

If you decide to keep it'd probably be worth paying a tresspass fee to get on some private ground. If you're gonna tough it out on public ground you're fairly limited, but there are a few decent spots not far out of Salt Lake/east canyon area, around flaming gorge, and frankly if I had the tag I'd hunt the Henry Mountains just for the experience of looking at monster bucks-and there are a few good bulls down there.


----------



## moss1 (May 31, 2011)

monte cristo, my brother shot a 370 bull there, i hope your son the best of luck.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Airborne said:


> Bigdog425,
> 
> First have the MDF and SFW release the true draw odds on all the Expo hunts--each individual hunt tags compared to total number of applicants. Pretty easy...
> 
> ...


That seems like a fair request........


----------



## Bigdog425 (May 28, 2011)

Airborne,
I spoke with MDF President (Miles Moretti). He said that SFW did say they would release the data you noted. MDF & SFW are working on gathering the data. 

I will PM or write back here when I hear more.

Kenn


----------

